# Neenah Wi Aug 27th



## frankster41 (Aug 19, 2016)

ANYONE GOING??????

Come down to the 7th Annual Cranked Bike Show and Swap Meet                                                




*Come on down to the Cranked Bike Studio 7th Annual Custom & Antique Bicycle Show and Swap Meet. There will be dozens of vendors from all over the Midwest displaying and selling their wares. There will also be a Bicycle Show contest with trophies for a variety of categories - come down and vote for your favorites. You can also enter a raffle to win a brand new bicycle.*









_Copyright © 2016 Cranked Bike Studio, All rights reserved._
We send special offers to customers who have opted in at our store

*Our mailing address is:*
Cranked Bike Studio
200 Main St
Neenah, WI 54956
Add us to your address book

Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list



 http://crankedbikestudio.us6.list-m...c5aace6549ddd06d06&id=5491ee6c2a&e=aa0f57b321



Press Esc or click anywhere to return to Mail.


----------



## frankster41 (Aug 26, 2016)

Nobody going???


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 29, 2016)

I got there at about 2:45. 4 or 5 vendors just about to leave


----------

